# [EVDL] Suppliers / retailers for large format LiFePO4 cells in Canada



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello,

I live in Ontario and am planning a purchase of ~25 100AH LiFePO4 cells and I was wondering if anyone knows of any suppliers in Canada that I could contact. I am leaning towards Thundersky, but am open to other options, including pre-packaged battery systems that have an integrated BMS.

Thanks for your help.

Stuart

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20101027/c77c4b59/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Stuart Friedrich wrote:
> 
> > I live in Ontario and am planning a purchase of ~25 100AH
> > LiFePO4 cells and I was wondering if anyone knows of any
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Stuart,
You should become a member of the Thundersky list. It was created before Sky
Energy "became" and is still a wealth of knowledge. Personally I am doing
Sky Energy. A little more money but from what I have read, a little bit
better QC goes on. 

Sincerely,
Mark Grasser


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Stuart Friedrich
Sent: Wednesday, October 27, 2010 3:57 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] Suppliers / retailers for large format LiFePO4 cells in
Canada


Hello,

I live in Ontario and am planning a purchase of ~25 100AH LiFePO4 cells and
I was wondering if anyone knows of any suppliers in Canada that I could
contact. I am leaning towards Thundersky, but am open to other options,
including pre-packaged battery systems that have an integrated BMS.

Thanks for your help.

Stuart

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20101027/c77c4b59/attac
hment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Mark,

Thanks for the info. I assume you mean this list on Yahoo? http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/ThunderSky/

Stuart


> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Date: Wed, 27 Oct 2010 16:08:30 -0400
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Suppliers / retailers for large format LiFePO4 cells	in	Canada
> 
> Stuart,
> You should become a member of the Thundersky list. It was created before Sky
> Energy "became" and is still a wealth of knowledge. Personally I am doing
> Sky Energy. A little more money but from what I have read, a little bit
> better QC goes on. 
> 
> Sincerely,
> Mark Grasser
> 
> 
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
> Of Stuart Friedrich
> Sent: Wednesday, October 27, 2010 3:57 PM
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: [EVDL] Suppliers / retailers for large format LiFePO4 cells in
> Canada
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I live in Ontario and am planning a purchase of ~25 100AH LiFePO4 cells and
> I was wondering if anyone knows of any suppliers in Canada that I could
> contact. I am leaning towards Thundersky, but am open to other options,
> including pre-packaged battery systems that have an integrated BMS.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Stuart
> 
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL:
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20101027/c77c4b59/attac
> hment.html 
> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 
> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20101027/f28be240/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes,

Sincerely,
Mark Grasser



-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Stuart Friedrich
Sent: Wednesday, October 27, 2010 4:28 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Suppliers / retailers for large format LiFePO4 cells in
Canada


Mark,

Thanks for the info. I assume you mean this list on Yahoo?
http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/ThunderSky/

Stuart


> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Date: Wed, 27 Oct 2010 16:08:30 -0400
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Suppliers / retailers for large format LiFePO4 cells
in	Canada
> 
> Stuart,
> You should become a member of the Thundersky list. It was created before
Sky
> Energy "became" and is still a wealth of knowledge. Personally I am doing
> Sky Energy. A little more money but from what I have read, a little bit
> better QC goes on. 
> 
> Sincerely,
> Mark Grasser
> 
> 
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf
> Of Stuart Friedrich
> Sent: Wednesday, October 27, 2010 3:57 PM
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: [EVDL] Suppliers / retailers for large format LiFePO4 cells in
> Canada
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I live in Ontario and am planning a purchase of ~25 100AH LiFePO4 cells
and
> I was wondering if anyone knows of any suppliers in Canada that I could
> contact. I am leaning towards Thundersky, but am open to other options,
> including pre-packaged battery systems that have an integrated BMS.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Stuart
> 
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL:
>
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20101027/c77c4b59/attac
> hment.html 
> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 
> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20101027/f28be240/attac
hment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

You could contact Dave Kois at www. EVTech.com

He has an order in proccess and may have that many available. Likely 
he could also order you a drop shipment right from the factory.

Mike

On Oct 27, 2010, at 12:57 PM, Stuart Friedrich <[email protected] 


> > wrote:
> 
> >
> > Hello,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Stuart:

Contact JP Fernbach <[email protected]>. He imports quality Li-Ion
batteries directly from China along with appropriate electronics.

~ Erik Haltrecht, P.Eng.
KlnAir4U
Toronto Hybrid Group
EV Fest Exhibitor
"My Engine is OFF ... When will yours be?"


On Oct 27, 2010, at 12:57 PM, Stuart Friedrich
<[email protected] 


> > wrote:
> 
> >
> > Hello,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Stuart:

Contact JP Fernbach <[email protected]>. He imports quality Li-Ion
batteries directly from China along with appropriate electronics.

~ Erik Haltrecht, P.Eng.
. KlnAir4U
. Toronto Hybrid Group
. EV Fest Exhibitor
. "My Engine is OFF ... When will yours be?"


On Oct 27, 2010, at 12:57 PM, Stuart Friedrich
<[email protected] 


> > wrote:
> 
> >
> > Hello,
> ...


----------

